
CDC Coronavirus website only updates on weekdays at noon - billions
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-in-us.html
======
zadokshi
So?

~~~
billions
Show me another website that is this incompetent when lives are on the line

~~~
gatesphere
In what way is this incompetent? They can only update when the data is
confirmed. Once daily seems reasonable to me.

~~~
billions
How about updating it when the data comes in? How about calling all hospitals?
How about setting up a website for doctors to log in to? It is life-or-death
data, isn't it?

~~~
gatesphere
I work in the healthcare industry. Our hospitals have a line with the CDC, and
are getting updated with live data. A public-facing website isn't the primary
way of disseminating this data.

~~~
billions
It’s not just for hospitals. Regular people practice social distancing with up
to date infection data. See South Korea’s data transparency. Exponential
growth means 10x change from one day to the next, making live reporting
crucial for saving lives.

